# A Christmas Photo Shoot, Party Of Six



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is mostly a story. But it includes pictures, and it's a story ABOUT taking pictures, so it's going here. 
And it's copied straight from my blog, because I didn't care to retype. 

SO. It's December. Woo hoo. I can't believe the end of the year is all but here, and I'm happy for it to not be totally weird that my house is decorated. But only since Halloween. That's reasonable, right?

so this time of year brings a lot of things. Liiiike.... snow, and shopping. And cold, which I guess goes along with the snow. And, it's Christmas card time. I woke up this morning and thought "Hmm, I should get that picture done while I have time."

I pictured it in my head: all 6 sitting peacefully in front of the tree/ fireplace, ears perfect, focused on me. Shoot, I will take a few and then post them on DFC and get input on which I should use. I mean how hard can it be? My dogs can sit. They can wait. Yup, I've got good dogs, this will be a piece of cake. A little Venison jerky, my nifty camera. We're set. Let the dogs in!


First, Braxton and Timber run in and jump on the couch.
I call them off.
"Picture time, baby danes!"
I heard them, all 6 of them in front of the tree. Armed with venison jerky.
Kola obsessively sniffs my hand. Leave it, Kola.
I hold one hand up, right by the camera, armed with treats.
Oh good, they're watching!
"Okay, SIT!"
I'm watching through the viewfinder, this will be fantastic!
6 blank stares come my way
Ugh.
"Kola, Timber, Braxton, Annie, Zailey, Mousse! Sit!"
Half of them sit. Braxton makes sure to move several feet to his right, no longer in the picture. Zailey lays down. Timber looks like someone is about to slaughter her, ears tucked so close to her head she looks likie she doesn't have any. Mousse wanders off to his crate.
We gather then again, this time moving the furniture to block them in a small area.
Their attention spans have run out, and so has my patience, but we're going to get this done.
After all, I have good dogs.
SO, now they're trapped. They can't wander off. woot. I'm a smart, smart dog mom.
Except for, have you ever TRIED to enclose Danes in COUCHES, and then expected them to sit on the floor? It doesn't happen. In fact, Danes have some kind of illogical FEAR of the floor, like if more body parts than the pads of their feet touch it, they might shrivel up and die. They will sit/lay ANYWHERE but the floor. Couch occupied? Dog beds taken? They will find a way.
Case in point:










Alright, off the couches, everyone.
Picture time.
Now they're sick of me.
I'm kinda sick of them too.
Braxton, Kola, and Timber are oddly distracted by the knots in the hardwood floor.
I, in my happiest voice ever put out my secret weapon.
"whooooo wantsssss CHICKIE?!"
Chickie. Why didn't I think of it before? It's their "dinner/food/treat" que.
Zailey perks up. She always does. She's a fat Dane at heart.
Kola looks at me, sweet expression on her face.
Annie yawns.
Braxton walks away.
Timber is still interested in the floor.
Alright, I'm bored.
They're bored.
Time to perk up!
Look guys, it's RAINING treats!
I toss handfuls into the air, making them rain down.
They scramble to get them.
I ponder for a moment on how awesome it would be if it rained Jolly Ranchers.
Alright guys, focus.
They're hudled together, looking at me.
I suddenly don't care that they're not sitting.
I pretend to be about to toss more treats.
Yes! It's working!
I drop the treat.
DANGIT!
Timber inches toward it.
I snap the picture anyway.
DANGIT!
Her face is way out of focus.
I look at them.
They look at me.
I suddenly don't care. It will do.
YES! we're done.
Jon put them outside for a minute, started arranging our living room again, while I uploaded them.
I upload them to Costco.com
Resolution too small.
WHAT?!
I could cry. Instead I yell a couple four letter words.
Won't say which, this is a family blog. Hi, Mom!
The camera got put on small. How? Why? My life is OVER!
No big deal, we'll just do it again.
Remember, I've got good dogs.
We're losing light, and good light is my key to good pictures.
I'm an idiot and don't even know how to use my camera with crappy light.
Everything just goes blurry and the shutter speed dies.
A few tries, and we quit.
Their heads are hung.
Annie keeps laying down.
We've all had it for the day.










So, we will do it tomorrow.
I bet Jon is excited.
Maybe I'll even get Santa Hats.
I'm sure it won't take TOO long.
After all, I've got good dogs.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Excellent storytelling! I've had a much needed laugh for today, thanks! LOL! Now I'll go play with MY good dogs! I have a hard enough time setting two up for photos! You're my hero....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ha ha!! I love it! Great story and photo evidence of the fun! Such a great looking crew!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the story! And all your beautiful dogs! Wow!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome story and great pic. Thanks for sharing. Loved reading the blog entry!! Hilarious!
Great looking dogs Linsey!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a good tale-- and, honestly, I like the mix of standing dogs with seated ones. It works for me.

All your dogs have this soft, kind of patient look in their eyes. Very sweet! 

I like this photo- may turn out to be your best one...

BTW, I've never seen a "chocolate" dane before. He's gorgeous  Okay, I like the speckled ones, too...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love them all too!! But I gotta tell you, that Annie is turning me into a boxer person 

That girl would get away with murder in my house with those big brown eyes and the smushy face!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

That is just awesome!!! Great pictures too


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

you made my day <3


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I love that picture. I am awed by anyone who can get a herd like that to even be in the frame at the same time.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I too loved the story. I could never come that close and I only have four, but then again, there not good dogs. But where is the Shepard mix does he have a mine of his own like my Maddie? And I'm thinking I would probably call it good, even if some heads are out of focus. Still trying to think what to do for my Christmas picture.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the story, and the picture is almost perfect.
Seems to me that something is missing, a Corgi maybe!?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, glad everyone enjoyed it. We didn't get around to trying again today. Maybe next weekend. Maybe not. 



Janet At Nutro said:


> Love the story, and the picture is almost perfect.
> Seems to me that something is missing, a Corgi maybe!?


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. 
I think hubby might have corgi fever more than I do.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, I could have written this whilst trying to get a photo of the husbands family at Thanksgiving!
Great photo, not bad at all, in fact it's almost absolutely perfect! Good luck for the next one, although you seem to have got it down pretty good now.
Thanks for posting!


----------

